# Problem w/ KA24DE (unstable idle, stalls, error code)



## hkenso (May 28, 2005)

Hi everyone, I currently own a '97 240SX that runs on a KA which contains a few problems.

1st problem - everytime when I trying to go fast at the turns of intersections by down shifting from 3rd into 2nd then give gas. The idle's always rough and unstable, feels like it's gonna stall during that turn.

2nd problem - everytime when I drive on the freeway through some bumpy surface, the rpm drops then come back up again.

3rd problem - once in awhile, the car would just stall on me for no reason when i come to a stop (a nice easy one).

prior to all those problems, this KA "was" running rich and still has an error code of P1447

could someone please help me out with these problems? Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

hkenso said:


> Hi everyone, I currently own a '97 240SX that runs on a KA which contains a few problems.
> 
> 1st problem - everytime when I trying to go fast at the turns of intersections by down shifting from 3rd into 2nd then give gas. The idle's always rough and unstable, feels like it's gonna stall during that turn.
> 
> ...


Error code P1447 is a problem in the evaporative control system. You may have a vacuum leak somewhere in the intake system which could cause the idle to be unstable, the RPM drops and the evaporative system problem. 

Look for a possible air intake leak somewhere along the intake plenum between the Air Flow Meter and the Throttle Valve; check the bellows at both ends of the intake plenum for cracks. Check all the nuts for tightness that fasten the intake system to the engine.

Running rich could be caused by a bad O2 sensor, a bad temperature sensor, sticking fuel injector(s) or a dirty air filter.


----------

